# Advise needed



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am wanting to jump into being a fulltimer. I have had a offer to trade my house for a 2003 HOLIDAY RAMBLER ENDEAVOR diesel pusher with 3 slides.  I am tired of the rat race and want to enjoy life again. This rig has a 350 hp diesel, and Im wondering if it will be able to pull a 20 foot enclosed trailer with my small car and harley in it? I will be living on about a 1000 dollars a month. Any advise or ideahs from you would be helpful.


----------



## Clay L (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you set up a budget yet to see what your probable monthly expenses will be?
I know of a few people that can live on $1000 per month in a motor home but very very few can do it.


----------



## trell (Aug 3, 2012)

I would think you need more income than that. IMO.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2012)

You can do it by watching where you camp and setting a budget.  Dont forget you will have upkeep on the MH.  There are options for camping that can save you money.  If you are 62 or disabled you can get a senior pass for a 1 time fee of 10 dollars that is good for lifetime.  It allows you half price camping at COEs and National parks.  Also free entrance to National parks. As to whether the MH will tow the trailer it all depends on what the MH towing capacity is.  It should have that info in the owner manual or on a sticker.  You will need to know the weight of your trailer fully loaded. Is the swap a even swap?  Might come out better selling your house then purchasing a MH.  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## LEN (Aug 3, 2012)

It might be able to be done but, Do you have medical ins., what about the first time you need to fill the fuek tank "$400", and the propane? How often will you stay in a park? What about Ins. on the Harley, trailer, car, MH $125-$150 a month. Once a year mant. on the MH even if you do it all yourself, $300-$400? Then there's the time batteries and tires for the MH and the car and the Harley.Food, I know you can sround here and there to help out. Work camping might work but it would still be tight.

LEN


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 3, 2012)

First I want to thank you for all your advise and help. The 1000 a month is whats left over after medical and auto and bike  insurance(except for the mh insurance). I have figured on spending 350 a month on fuel (which is what my electric bill is every month year round). My other monthly expenses I figured will be the same as they are in my house currently. The one expense I have not figured out is how much I will spend on camping, since Im not sure how often I will be paying or not paying to do so. I do have the card to get into and camp for a discount in federal and some state parks( I am on disability). I have traveled the country on my harley for years, but doing so and living in a mh will be new and different. I am wanting to more live than travel and vacation, so staying in  one place often will not be terrible to me. I am thinking I can travel and live in a area for a while, then move on. Am I being nieve?
 Scott


----------



## C Nash (Aug 3, 2012)

Go for it Scott.  If you want it bad enough you can work it out.  There will be a lot of expense keeping up the MH but so is a stick house.  If the tires have never been replaced on the 03 they are due regardless of tread left. If you dont mind staying in one place for awhile workcamping might be an option.


----------



## LEN (Aug 3, 2012)

OK the thing you mentioned are the big needs. As I said food can be scrounged berries, fruit, and maybe some hunting and fishing. A little work camping might work for you. If you follow the weather you can get by on very few nights in parks where you can take a long shower and dump and take on water. If the MH has some solar on top gen run will be minimal but at least a couple hours a month. And you never know a rich women might come along and you can be a kept man like me.


LEN


----------



## Clay L (Aug 4, 2012)

Monthly rates at RV parks are far cheaper than daily rates. We pay from $160 per month plus electricity in AZ to $230 per month plus electricity in coastal TX. FL costs were about $350 per month plus electricity.
Our average for years has been less than $10 per night including electricity .
 We use Passport America while in transit. It lets you stay at  member parks for 1/2 price and costs $44 per year.

There are relatively inexpensive RV parks out there but you have to search them out.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2012)

Clay we also use Passport America but most places only allow  a few nights stay.  There are exceptions.  If they are not busy the owner may allow more.  It has well paid for itself for us.   Harleyman I am not saying it will be easy but it can be done.  A major breakdown can ruin it all.   I am just saying if its what you want go for it.  Life is short.  What kind of small car do you have?  Do you need the car and Harley?  Might think about getting rid of one of them then tow a smaller trailer or 4 down on the small car.  The diesel will be more expensive with upkeep unless you can do all the oil, filter,water seperator things yourself.  Diesel is also meant for a lot of driving and not sitting.  Dont forget to ck the tires.  7yr old need replaced.Tare codes on the tires that tell when they were manf.


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks Len, does your wife have a rich sister :excitement:  Chelse, can you explain work camping more to me please?


----------



## harleyman_1000 (Aug 4, 2012)

What is a COE campground?


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Harleyman, COE are Corp of Engineer parks, they mantained by the military. Work Camping is when you work at the camp ground for the owners and they offer free site rent ot greatl y reduced rate. That is something you may want to look into when staying at one place long


----------



## C Nash (Aug 4, 2012)

Harleyman, You bid on the jobs at COE and National parks and get your site plus what you have bid.  They are generally for a longer time than State parks. Most State parks just give you your site free.  Some private parks may offer the same.  Goggle rv park work camping for more info.


----------



## RanCarr (Aug 5, 2012)

If my math is right, that's about $250 a week.  That's not much with the cost of diesel, CG fees, Ins and plates, maintenance on the rig etc.  Then there's propane and food for yourself. It's not easy to just park anywhere with a rig that large - hauling a trailer no less.  You may want to think this one over.........


----------



## RanCarr (Aug 5, 2012)

PA and restrictions



			
				Clay L;78850 said:
			
		

> We use Passport America while in transit. It lets you stay at  member parks for 1/2 price and costs $44 per year.



When we looked into Passport American it seemed awfully restrictive so people have to check before paying that $44 a year. First, there are few CGs that are at all convenient to us that take PA.  Who wants to drive 75 to 100 miles out of their way to save $12?  And then they wont honor it on weekends and holidays. Unless they changed, it was mainly only good for during a non-holiday week - if you could find one on your route at all.


----------



## Clay L (Aug 5, 2012)

Like I said we use it while in transit between month long stays and Passport America works good for us since as full timers the restrictions don't bother us. 
We don't have places we have to be and times to be somewhere. So far (eight years) it has always more than paid for itself for us.


----------



## C Nash (Aug 5, 2012)

Passport is  like most anything. If you can't use it don't get it.  Check before you buy anything.  I guess the area you are in determins a lot.  We have used it for 4 yrs and it has well paid for the cost.   I have never had to drive 75 to 100 miles for a park that honors it.  We use in most of the time when just traveling from point  A to B and just need one or two nights of stay.  Most we have used are right on our way.  Most parks will not honor it in peak season but we stay away from peak seasons anyway.  Some we have stayed in the owner allowed longer stays if they were not busy. It works for us but yes check into it to see if it fits your travels.  If you just camp several times a year I would say don't get it. Now COE parks are another story.  Most of them are off the beaten path.  There are some exceptions.  For instance Foscue is only about 3 miles from Wally World LOL.  AJMO


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2012)

ronnyarthur you sound like a spammer, it seems like you know how to cut and paste. word for word what Nash said


----------



## C Nash (Aug 9, 2012)

H2H1;78994 said:
			
		

> ronnyarthur you sound like a spammer, it seems like you know how to cut and paste. word for word what Nash said



Did he correct my spelling Hollis LOL


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 9, 2012)

did not look and see, but it does look like he cut and paste what you said about PA


----------

